# What letters represent a falcon's personality?



## FalconFour (Mar 27, 2010)

ENTP so far, at least.

I don't think birds get the respect they deserve. Falcons, especially - the unsung masters of the sky. Next to eagles, falcons seem to be the "who are YOU?" birds of prey. Eagles pretty much universally get love and care, whereas falcons didn't even get noticed until DDT nearly made 'em extinct (Peregrines at least)...

I never could exactly place what makes me relate so strongly with the bird, but alas, that's me. I can be aggressive as all hell when the cause arises, and I can be careful enough to resolder leads on a SMD. Hell, for that matter I've got the fastest reflexes and judgment of anyone I know, which works great when I'm driving like an a**hole... and when something breaks I can actually find that lead that needs to be resoldered on an SMD. There's (almost) nothing I can't fix - given enough time and the necessary resources, I can fix anything. And given a set of tools/devices/etc and a problem to solve, I can make that work too.

And good god I love flying. My interests and desires make a bit of an unfortunate gap, though, and I end up being pretty much the "flightless falcon". I haven't been in a plane in over 6 years, and it's something I think about nearly every day. The opportunities never present themselves and it kinda leaves me in an unfulfilled slump. I know I've got the mind to be a fighter pilot, which lingers in the back of my mind as the one thing I was "destined" to do (a concept I vaguely believe in), but my body says "no". So I concentrate on the other things I'm good at... fixing things (mainly computers).

In my local area, there are very few intelligent people... plain and simple. Every little thing I do is seen as wizardry, like I'm the most incredible person in the world. Sometimes I get the "truman show" effect going on, where I honestly can't believe people are this downright-stupid, and I'm just putting on a show for some people. Out on the internet, there are many more intelligent people - probably like the person on the other side of your screen right now. I often wish these people online were "real", that I could bring them over and have an intellectually stimulating conversation with someone other than my best friend (probably the only other person around here I can hold an intelligent conversation with). So when I do actually find someone doing something I can relate to, it's a hell of a treat. And my holy grail of "people I wish I knew" are fighter pilots, the people already realizing my dream, and quite likely very similar to myself in personality and such. And I know they're here in town... there's an ANG base of F-16s out at the airport, that fly over every day. They're somewhere here. I just can't find them.

I know a lot about myself... I spend immeasurable amounts of time thinking about it all the time. But I've always wanted to know more about myself. Simple things like my blood type and IQ, I don't even know, as well as more advanced things I don't even know what I don't know. Something drew me to sign up here. I'm sure it'll be fun. :laughing:

So hello! Don't worry... I won't bite. Hard. :blushed:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings FalconFour and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum FalconFour. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope you won't bite me. [; Welcome to Personality Cafe! If I ever need someone to control a crashing plane, it'll be you.


----------



## FalconFour (Mar 27, 2010)

Wiona said:


> I hope you won't bite me. [; Welcome to Personality Cafe! If I ever need someone to control a crashing plane, it'll be you.


Indeed! I had one opportunity, many years ago, to briefly take control of a little plane. I did a few turns and all and even before we took off I could understand what the function of most of the controls were by just looking at them and reading the names. It's like it was instinct or something. I lol when I hear someone say they don't know how to fly a plane... but then again, maybe it's a gift 

(Just wish I could afford lessons, and it didn't involve so much bookwork...)

Thanks!! :laughing:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow. You're very creative. Or you just have a weird obsession with birds. Probably both.

I call one of my best friends Falcon. I have a funky obsession with pet names, and they're usually in the form of whatever animal I feel they are most like. I call him Falcon because he's all guard like and protective.


----------



## FalconFour (Mar 27, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Wow. You're very creative. Or you just have a weird obsession with birds. Probably both.


A little of both, indeed  But not just birds... really just falcons! The rest of 'em can be dinner, IMO... :lol:



Lady K said:


> I call one of my best friends Falcon. I have a funky obsession with pet names, and they're usually in the form of whatever animal I feel they are most like. I call him Falcon because he's all guard like and protective.


Hehe! Hope he likes the name... I know it'd be a heck of a compliment to be called Falcon! I just wish Falcon weren't a name I pretty much gave myself. Kinda wish I relayed that in a way that people just came to that conclusion themselves... or maybe if they just saw my tattoo... roud: (hint: it's a falcon.)


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha. Well, maybe someday someone will decide to call you that without knowing your intense obsession for them. He does like the name, a lot I think. One of my favorite memories is the night I named him that, actually.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; what a unique introduction.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Jelouch (Mar 28, 2010)

I love Hawks. Let's be friends. ;]


----------

